
GeForce Now loses all Activision Blizzard titles weeks after launch - valgaze
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/02/activision-blizzard-abruptly-removes-its-games-from-geforce-now-streaming/
======
makecheck
Perhaps laws should be created to acknowledge that time invested _has value_!
The original content is not the only thing with a cost.

It is possible to spend endless hours to achieve something that _only_ has
meaning as long as a 3rd party decides to enable the foundation you are
building on. This is true for games, 3rd party add-ons, time spent reviewing,
etc. If a 3rd party plans to just rip your foundation away, then they should
either be forced to give you some option _not_ to do that (local server, etc.)
or they should be forced to compensate you.

